

Ask HN: Monetizing SMS? - mshafrir

I'm building a side-project app.  One of the main features is that I send out some information on a weekly basis through Twilio.  Ideally I'd like to find a way to offset the $0.03/SMS cost through in-SMS ads - and if I could make a buck or two in the process I wouldn't mind that either.  Are there any SMS ad networks?  Note that I am currently only support US numbers.<p>I'd also consider alternatives. For example, I considered the free email to SMS gateways via the US carriers, but they seem inconsistent.
======
zachster
There's <http://ad.ly>. That's started by some former MySpace/Fox guys. But to
offset $0.03 per message, you'd need to get $30/cpms. That's not impossible,
but you could be sending your users ads for services they might not want.
Ringtones and whatnot.

You're right that email gateways are risky. They're not consistent and they
show up as from random consecutive numbers to your users.

I suppose it's not possible to utilize the Twitter API for this?

